# 10 New Halloween Songs.. All Free To Download



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I really like _Skeleton Key,_ _Omen_, and the creepy music box beat. Nice work. Thank you.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm going to listen tomorrow for a Halloween pick-me-up. Thanks!


----------

